# Time Capsule : Trop lente !



## milesdavy (4 Janvier 2010)

Alors voilà,

j'ai fini d'installer une TC 1GO en wifi (sur réseau Free), et je souhaitais l'utiliser comme serveur de documents (essentiellement vidéos), pour pouvoir lire tout ça depuis mon macbook, le macbook pro de ma femme, et mon PC de bureau (VAIO).

Seulement voilà, le premier copier/coller que j'ai fait m'a un peu fait flipper. Un film de 900 MO sur mon disque dur de macbook, copié vers un disque externe USB : moins de 15 secondes. Sur la Time Capsule : 10 minutes !

Vu que j'ai 200 GO de films à copier, l'opération initiale va être sympathique (environ 2 222 minutes, soit à peu près 37 heures). 
Mais ce n'est pas le plus grave, je vais galérer à chaque fois que je voudrai copier/coller un épisode de série TV, un clip...

Mes questions :

1. Ces débits vous semblent-ils normaux ?
2. Si je branche ma TC en filaire à la freebox, ça sera mieux ?
3. La TC est-elle appropriée pour autre chose que des sauvegardes TIME MACHINE ? (sachant que je n'utilise pas time machine que je trouve trop peu paramétrable)

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## lepetitpiero (4 Janvier 2010)

faut relier la TC en filaire à ton mac pour y copier tes videos

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h27 ----------

mais faudra re-importer dans l'autre sens pour visionner ... donc oublie... le TC n'est pas faite pour cela...


----------



## milesdavy (4 Janvier 2010)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> faut relier la TC en filaire à ton mac pour y copier tes videos
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h27 ----------
> 
> mais faudra re-importer dans l'autre sens pour visionner ... donc oublie... le TC n'est pas faite pour cela...



Comment ça importer pour lire ?
La TC apparaît dans l'explorer Windows ou dans le finder comme un lecteur et je l'ouvre comme un dossier, avec mes petits films à l'intérieur non ?

Donc un clic-droit sur l'un des films, je choisis Ouvrir avec (VLC, WMP, itunes, quicktime...)

Non ?

(Au passage, merci encore pour ta réponse, comme on se retrouve )


----------



## lepetitpiero (4 Janvier 2010)

Un film en wifi... Jamais essayer mais ca risque detre sacadé


----------



## milesdavy (4 Janvier 2010)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Un film en wifi... Jamais essayer mais ca risque detre sacadé



C'est bien ce que je pensais...

C'est quoi alors la meilleure solution pour avoir un serveur à la maison et pouvoir accéder à son contenu (essentiellement films et séries TV) depuis tous les ordis de la maison ?

trimballer un DD USB ? (c'est ce que je fais en ce moment) ou une grosse clé USB...


----------



## lepetitpiero (4 Janvier 2010)

je sais mais tente le coup, je te le redis, je n'ai pas tester de la video en wifi sur une TC... ça passe peut-être très bien... tu n'as rien à perdre à essayer


----------



## chafpa (4 Janvier 2010)

milesdavy a dit:


> C'est quoi alors la meilleure solution pour avoir un serveur à la maison et pouvoir accéder à son contenu (essentiellement films et séries TV) depuis tous les ordis de la maison ?


Un HDD multi-média connecté au réseau en CPL 200, par exemple


----------



## milesdavy (4 Janvier 2010)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> je sais mais tente le coup, je te le redis, je n'ai pas tester de la video en wifi sur une TC... ça passe peut-être très bien... tu n'as rien à perdre à essayer



Et sinon le taux de transfert dont je parlais (10 min pour 900 MO), ça te semble normal pour une TC ?


----------



## r e m y (4 Janvier 2010)

900 MO en 10 minutes ça fait un débit de 12 Mbit/s.... on dirait du 802.11b! c'est pas beaucoup...

Sur le Macbook, dans la barre de me nu il doit y avoir l'icone Airport. Cliquer dessus en maintenant la touche alt enfoncée. Ca affichera le débit (théorique) de la connexion au réseau.

Ca devrait être 130 voire 300 Mbit/s (si ça indique 11 Mbit/s y a un problème de configuration Airport)


----------



## milesdavy (4 Janvier 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> Un HDD multi-média connecté au réseau en CPL 200, par exemple



Pourquoi pas... Je me suis toujours demandé la différence entre un DD multimédia et un DD normal avec du contenu multimédia dedans ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h28 ----------




r e m y a dit:


> 900 MO en 10 minutes ça fait un débit de 12 Mbit/s.... on dirait du 802.11b! c'est pas beaucoup...



c'est ce qu'il m'a semblé en effet... 
Et sinon, ça te semble jouable toi d'utiliser la Time capsule en serveur multimédia wifi ou bien elle est vraiment limitée à un usage de backup en tache de fond avec Time machine ?


----------



## Mac in black (4 Janvier 2010)

J'utilise justement ma TC en serveur multimédia !
J'ai copié tous mes films sur un disque dur externe relié à la TC

La TC diffuse un réseau 802.11 N (5Ghz canaux large soit 300MBits de débits) sur celle ci est branchée une Airport Express qui crée elle aussi un réseau (802.11 b/g car ancienne borne) sur *lequel se connectent tous les appareils incompatibles avec la norme 802.11n et ce afin d'éviter les pertes de débit !*
En effet il est important de savoir que si tu connecte un périphérique 802.11 b/g à un réseau 802.11n le débit de ce dernier est alors bridé au débit utilisé par le périphérique connecté le plus lent !
Mes MacBooks supportent sans problème la lecture simultanée de plusieurs films et ce sans la moindre saccade  
Et pourtant la plupart du temps ils se connectent sur ma seconde borne airport express qui sert à étendre la portée du réseau 5Ghz... ( ce qui réduit légèrement le débit malgré la connexion 802.11N 5ghz)
En Clair lorsque je regarde un film il m'arrive que le film saccade pendant 3sec lors du démarrage et de la finalisation d'une sauvegarde TimeMachine sinon aucun Problème !!

edit : Je te conseil aussi d'utiliser la Time Capsule comme routeur à la place de la freebox, c'est ce que j'ai fait et c'est super !
ou si tu ne souhaite pas t'embêter tu crée le réseau 5ghz avec avec la TC en mode pont et tu connectes les périphériques incompatibles avec le 802.11 n 5ghz au réseau de ta freebox afin de ne pas ralentir celui de la TC utilisés pour les films ! Ainsi tu t'évites l'achat d'une seconde borne pour le second réseau destiné à la meilleure compatibilité


----------



## milesdavy (5 Janvier 2010)

Wahou ! Donc si je comprends bien tu as un DD USb relié à ta TC, elle même branchée sur une borne airport. ça fait beaucoup de branchements pour avoir un serveur multimédia !

Bon, je ne bosse pas mercredi après-midi, je vais donc tenter une installation... Et quelques essais de lecture de films depuis mes différents ordis...

En fait au boulot on a un réseau filaire, et on travaille sur des documents qui sont tous sur un ordi "serveur" en partage. Je pensais, naïvement, pouvoir reproduire ça à la maison puisque j'ai un gros PC de bureau avec gros disque dur...
Mais en wifi ça a l'air plus compliqué ! Etrange...


----------



## chafpa (5 Janvier 2010)

milesdavy a dit:


> Wahou ! Donc si je comprends bien tu as un DD USb relié à ta TC, elle même branchée sur une borne airport. ça fait beaucoup de branchements pour avoir un serveur multimédia !


Et quel budget


----------



## Mac in black (5 Janvier 2010)

C'est une ancienne airport express b/g trouvé d'occaz sur le web, qui me sert à créer un deuxième réseau pour les périphériques plus lents... elle se connecte tout simplement à mon routeur (Time Capsule).
Comme tu connectes ta freebox TV à ta freebox ADSL si tu veux !
Si tu gardes ta Freebox en routeur tu pourra utiliser le réseau émis pas ta freebox pour les périphériques plus lents et celui émis par la Time Capsule (en mode pont) pour les périphs 802.11 n
Voilà !!

PS: la seconde Airport sert à étendre le réseau de la TC car les murs de mon appart sont très larges


----------



## chafpa (5 Janvier 2010)

Mac in black a dit:


> PS: la seconde Airport sert à étendre le réseau de la TC car les murs de mon appart sont très larges


Casses les murs


----------



## Mac in black (6 Janvier 2010)

Des murs porteurs !!
Pourquoi pas, t'as raison en fait 
C'est le propriétaire qui va pas être content


----------



## hub55 (6 Janvier 2010)

Salut,

je me permets de m'immiscer dans la discussion pour une raison connexe. Je cherche depuis 1 semaine 1/2 à configurer ma nouvelle TC 1To en Wifi. Je souhaite la faire rejoindre mon réseau sans fil existant par wifi (sans la connecter à ma Club-Internet Box). Je vois que tu dis que tu es parvenu à la configurer en Wifi à ta box. Mon pb est que lors de la phase de configuration de ma TC via l'utilitaire Airport, dans le menu sans fil (config manuelle) je n'ai que deux options dispo : créer un réseau sans fil et étendre mon réseau sans fil. Je n'ai pas l'option "accéder à un réseau sans fil existant". Avec l'assistant j'ai accès à cette option mais au terme de la phase de config, après avoir cliquer sur mise à jour, au bout de  2 min j'ai le message suivant : 

"Utilitaire AirPort n&#8217;est pas parvenu à détecter votre périphérique sans fil AirPort après le redémarrage. Les réglages de ce périphérique sans fil Airport ont été mis à jour avec succès, mais une erreur est survenue lors de la connexion au réseau sans fil ou de la recherche du périphérique sans fil Airport. Vous pouvez sélectionner votre réseau dans le menu Airport puis réessayer"

Bref je suis à court d'idée et je trouve pas  de réponse claire sur le sujet sur le forum. je suis preneur de n'importe quelle idée...


----------



## Mac in black (6 Janvier 2010)

Le mieux serait tout de même que tu appelles Apple car c'est bien la première fois que j'entends ce type de problème...:mouais:
Normalement l'option accéder à un réseau sans fil apparait tout le temps !


----------



## CorbeilleNews (6 Septembre 2010)

Il n'y a aucun pb a lire des vidéos en wifi, je le faisait déjà il y a 5 ans avec du 802.11 b alors avec du n pensez vous aucun pb même en HD ! Et même en passant par une Freebox v5

Le top c'est d'utiliser la TC pour tes backups et de brancher un autre HDD sur le port USB de la TC sur lequel tu met ton contenu multimédia auquel tu peux même accéder avec front row en faisant un alias de ton HDD externe ou d'un dossier en particulier de ton HDD externe dans le dossier "vidéo" de ta session ...

Alors, elle est pas belle la vie 

Après si tu veux pas utiliser la TC en sauvegarde (mais ca reste dommage) ou si tu veux partager l'espace disque de ta TC avec une partie multimedia faut juste créér un volume sur le HDD de la TC.

Voili voilou


----------

